# Shrinking hot mud



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Been noticing my brand of hot mud shrinking a lot when drying. Nat. Gyp. Quickset Light. Don't recall it being this bad.

Did job yesterday with Sheetrock brand. Boy, been a while since I used that. Their 20 sets a lot quicker. But I liked it. was working in two different areas in home and went back and forth with following coats. 

So, how about that shrinking hot mud? Has it always done that? Am I nuts or what?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Can't remember the brand, but recently I had a repair and used 20 minute. Brand new bag. An hour later it was still wet.:blink: We were a 2 hour trip from the closest hardware store, so we waited it out. 2 hours and it was still soft. Came back the next day and it was dry but cracked. 

Put in some 45 minute and 30 minutes later I was sanding. Go figure.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Wonder if your supplier got a bad batch?

Sheetrock brand is all we have available to us at the moment. I prefer Hamilton due to the smooth consistency but I have found Sheetrock is more predictable than other brands.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

BTW....to answer your question no....I don't think it should shrink much if at all. I rely on hot mud not to shrink.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Can't remember the brand, but recently I had a repair and used 20 minute. Brand new bag. An hour later it was still wet.:blink: We were a 2 hour trip from the closest hardware store, so we waited it out. 2 hours and it was still soft. Came back the next day and it was dry but cracked.
> 
> Put in some 45 minute and 30 minutes later I was sanding. Go figure.


It's a fast setting compound ..Not fast drying .


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> BTW....to answer your question no....I don't think it should shrink much if at all. I rely on hot mud not to shrink.


It should swell.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

blacktop said:


> It should swell.


Only when the lights are low and mood music is in the background. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Only when the lights are low and mood music is in the background. :laughing:


You need mood music ??:blink:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

blacktop said:


> You need mood music ??:blink:


:laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> BTW....to answer your question no....I don't think it should shrink much if at all. I rely on hot mud not to shrink.





blacktop said:


> It should swell.


Correct..............

I ran some bead last week with 5 and it shrunk!  I knew something was going on.

Possible too much water in the mix? I've mixed hundreds of bags, don't think I'm doing anything any different.

Just bought four new bags yesterday. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

blacktop said:


> It's a fast setting compound ..Not fast drying .


It didn't even set. Two hours later I ran my hand over it to see if it was set and I ended up putting a big hand print in it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> Correct..............
> 
> I ran some bead last week with 5 and it shrunk!  I knew something was going on.
> 
> ...


I was gonna be a smart ass and say read the directions and make sure you didn't over water it...but at this point in your life I think you've mixed enough bags to know what you're doing.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I was gonna be a smart ass and say read the directions and make sure you didn't over water it...but at this point in your life I think you've mixed enough bags to know what you're doing.


Weird, but maybe. I was thinking the same thing. 
Not mixing any for a while. Next drywall job is end of next week.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I use either Silverset or Pro Roc, never seen it shrink. How thick of a layer did you put on?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Normal thickness..........Everything normal way. Actually, now that I've been thinking about it. The last few bags have been shrinking.

I'll see how the new bags I picked up the other day work on the job I'm doing next weekend. Yes, you heard right. I took a job that I have to do Fri,Sat,Sun and complete Monday. Demo,frame,hang, finish and trim. No paint.

First time booking job over the weekend. Referral. So I thought why not? One weekend ain't going to kill me. Wife said just take the boat out and go fishing on Tuseday. :thumbsup:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

As long as you have your wife's permission, it's o.k, right?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Dont seem to have that problem with pro form ever.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> Can't remember the brand, but recently I had a repair and used 20 minute. Brand new bag. An hour later it was still wet.:blink: We were a 2 hour trip from the closest hardware store, so we waited it out. 2 hours and it was still soft. Came back the next day and it was dry but cracked.
> 
> Put in some 45 minute and 30 minutes later I was sanding. Go figure.


Just so you know...........I used a bag of 20 yesterday that I have had for several yrs. It took about an hour to set............with fans on high.

I know,I know. Don't start Inner. :laughing: It was an experiment. :1eye:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

New bags of 20 and 45 worked fine yesterday. Did not get into any 5.

Must have been a fluke thing.


----------

